# [Allianz - Antonidas] familiäre Gilde sucht ..



## Ereignishorizont (30. August 2018)

Flame of Destiny eine kleine Gilde beheimatet auf dem Server Antonidas ist auf der Suche nach netten, kontaktfreudigen Mitgliedern. Aktiven Spielern die WOW in entspannter, familiärer Atmosphäre genießen möchte. 

Der Fokus liegt in unserer Gilde darauf WoW gemeinsam zu erleben. Neben dem aktuellen Inhalt (Inselexpeditionen, Instanzen in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden auch Mythisch+, RAID siehe unten*) machen wir auch Dungeon und RAID- Erfolge oder Mount Farmruns aus älteren Erweiterungen. 

Dafür wünschen wir uns Mitglieder die auch aktiv am Gildenleben teilnehmen. Dabei geht das &#8218;echte&#8216; Leben natürlich immer vor, doch wenn du lieber dein eigenes Ding machst oder eine reine Raidgilde suchst, bist du bei uns an der falschen Adresse.

Auch wenn es bei uns sehr locker zugeht, erwarten wir Zuverlässigkeit und Beständigkeit. Du musst nicht immer Zeit haben, aber wir erwarten, dass du abgemachte Vereinbarungen und Termine einhältst. Egomanen, Lootgeier und Leute die ständig Aufmerksamkeit brauchen sind ebenfalls nicht erwünscht. Wenn mal etwas nicht so läuft erhoffen wir uns Geduld und Zurückhaltung, Anschuldigungen und dauernde "Besserwisserei" passen nicht zu unserem &#8218;Way of Life&#8216; (um unseren Freund Genn zu zitieren)

Mit Beginn des neuen Addons sind wir dabei einen eigenen RAID aufzubauen. Wir starten von Grund auf, deshalb suchen wir für den RAID vor allem geduldige Mitspieler die eher Interesse daran haben sich in einer lustigen Runde den RAID zu erarbeiten anstatt neue Inhalte so schnell wie möglich durchzuspielen. Gerne sind auch Anfänger willkommen!

Speziell für unseren RAID suchen wir vor allem noch Fernkämpfer. Sowie Spieler die es sich zutrauen einen RAID zu leiten. 

Was ihr von uns erwarten könnt:
- Angenehmes/familiäres Gildenklima
- Teamspeak 3
- Geduld und wiperesistenz
- Hilfsbereitschaft jeglicher Art

Was wir von euch erwarten:
- Spaß daran WOW mit Gleichgesinnten zu genießen 
- Freundlicher Umgang miteinander
- Geduld und Wiperesistenz 
- Mindestmaß an Aktivität ( wir sind keine Abstellgilde)

Wir freuen uns auf euch!  
Bei Interesse bitte melden bei

ichkanns#2541
soilborn#2684
Yvonne1989#2884
Oder über die Comunity:
https://blizzard.com/invite/g9OMRNIak4


----------

